# Daily Use ?



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Hi all,

For those with Silvias, do you use them throughout the day and how ?

In the morning, I understand you can plug it into a timer o that it automatically switches on say 30 minutes before your first morning coffee and manually switch it off after your last brew of the day.

What do you do during the day, if you are at home if you fancy a coffee ? Do you have to switch it on and wait 30 minutes odd for it to get up to temperature before having a coffee ? Can you leave it on all day and would that create reliability or other issues ?


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Belkin wemo / wemo insight switch is your friend, provided you have an android / iOS device. Switch the coffee machine on as you are coming home!

Yes, it takes half an hour to warm up, so you do need to plan ahead (if you want to save electricity), but there were no issues really with leaving it on all day, save the cost.


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

I can understand setting timers for morning, coming home etc but as I work from home, I would like t be able to make a coffee as and when I feel like it.

The ideal scenario is having the timer switch it on in the morning and leave it on.

I was a little concerned if leaving it on (other than leccy cost) could create reliability issues or safety issues


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Used to leave the classic on all day at weekends, no worries on the power usage.

I now leave the rocket on all day in the shop.


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Great news, thanks


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

In 7 years I only had one safety issue and that was caused by my own stupidity basically (relay failure due to water leak caused the machine to go up to max temp and stay there). I should add that other than raising my blood pressure significantly nothing bad happened though.

Prior to that point it was left on for three days straight when once someone rather stupidly went away for the weekend and forgot to turn it off....

Its built to do this, basically.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

If the EU meddlers have their way this won't be possible in future as all electrical appliances have to go into standby mode after half an hour (bad news for espresso lovers and hifi heads with valve amps). I have my Rocket on a timer to come on 40 mins before I want to use it in the morning and off before I leave. At weekends it stays on to 5pm. Yes there's a small cost of electricity involved, and maybe the water evaporates out of the tank a bit! But the extra cost is less than the difference between one bag of beans and the next. I don't worry about reliability our safety, but I wouldn't leave it on all night or if no one is in.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Yeah, the newest silvia already has a 30min auto-off (standby) mode, to comply with euro regs.

Just to make the point though, the Sylvia does not have an autofill mechanism, so its certainly not designed for 24/7 being switched on, but leaving it on during the day, especially if its in use should be fine.


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

What is an autofill mechanism ?

Do you mean that it does not pull water into the boiler from the tank unless you are using it ?

Is the Gaggia Classic the same ?


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Yes.

Not sure about the classic, but I would imagine it would be the same.

Its not a massive issue (so long as you don't leave it for days switched on and not used), its just something to be aware of.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

If you are leaving a classic on for a long period, best to run a tiny bit of water through every now and then to top the boiler up.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Not owning a silvia, but i have a classic.

Im at home all day but wouldnt dream of leaving it on all day.

I switch it on in the morning maybe 20 mins before I need to use it. I always draw some water through the group into a cup im going to use, this pre heats the cup and helps heat the group. I dont like keeping cups on top to keep warm, it would scratch it, and not keeping it on wouldnt really make them warm enough. I switch it off after the first use.

When I want to make another cup I find its kept a lot of residual heat and doesnt take 20 mins to heat up, especially when i draw water through the group.

Personally I dont like the thought of the water im using being held at that temperature for hours on end, and also the electricity being used unnecessarily.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

I have a Silvia, it's on all day every day, I also work from home. If you maintain the machine properly, there would be no problem at all with this


----------

